# Au Sable spring steelhead outing, anybody up for it?



## ausable_steelhead

Hey Shawn, Ron, Kelly,Tony(if your around) and anyone else interested, you guys wanna have an outing on the A this spring? Maybe fish the morning, harass rats in the afternoon? Sound good?


----------



## Slodrift

Works for me :coolgleam, just let me know ahead of time, it's an awfull long drive and I'll need to make plans.


----------



## Mags

What date are you fellas looking at? Unfortunately, the only spring vacation I have scheduled this year is the week of April 27th.


----------



## Slodrift

You guy's hammer out a date, any day works for me.


----------



## streamertosser

i'd be interested if welcome, have to see how everything falls with my new job though.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> just let me know ahead of time, it's an awfull long drive and I'll need to make plans.


Haha, good thing they don't have the smile face I was looking for:evil:...The date will be sometime in April, not sure yet, but I'll have to see when they're gonna plant the smolts. The problem with the Au Sab is that April is always THE month in the spring, but it varies just when in April it'll bust open with fish. Some years it's the first couple weeks, other's(like this past spring) it's the last 2 weeks. I'll put it around the stocking date, which is usually sometime around April 10-25th. I'll put up a poll, and we'll go from there.

*The weekends for April are:

4-5

11-12

18-19

25-26*


----------



## Adam Peterson

im down!!!


----------



## Slodrift

We were talking last night about getting a pig and having a roast at the Rea Rd lot, maybe a free will donation kind of thing to raise some money to help cover costs for the Harassment project. We have someone who volunteered a pig and I'm trying to line up a cooker, what do you think?


----------



## Fishndude

Depending on my schedule, I would be good for a get-together. Pig roasts are GREAT, but they typically take a long time - I have seen a 200# pig get roasted for 15 hours, before. The parking lot at Rea Rd might not be the best venue. Eagle Island, or the Officer's Swimming Hole might make a better place, more out of the way. But that is just a thought. Not trying to exclude anyone, or make rules.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I'd be up for that, sound's like fun. Rea might be alright, just take the back corner closest to the road, that's usually open. Man, all this effort and attention on the Au Sab is really nice to see guys, cool **** man.....I'll have to juggle the outing and the MOOD episode, as they'll both be in April, but I'm down.....


----------



## Slodrift

Just let me know when and where Jon.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Slodrift said:


> We were talking last night about getting a pig and having a roast at the Rea Rd lot, maybe a free will donation kind of thing to raise some money to help cover costs for the Harassment project. We have someone who volunteered a pig and I'm trying to line up a cooker, what do you think?


If I am up there count me in...


----------



## fowl assasination

Jon id be in, adam and i will drive down there, that is depending on if the fishing on the tb isnt hot and heavy of course:lol: P.S. let me know what your doing this weekend.


----------



## Burksee

NEMichsportsman said:


> If I am up there count me in...


 I'm planning on coming up a couple of weekends in April, Hopefully some steelheading at the HB's and some walleye'ing at the pier!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Hubby and I would like to make it.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

I think that is an excellent idea. Need to pick a date and place. We could even invite our new friends at Consumers Energy.


----------



## Slodrift

Streamside Custom Rod said:


> We could even invite our new friends at Consumers Energy.


We would need to run background checks on them first. :lol:

I talked to Lynn today and he said within the next week we will have a date for the stocking and he said he could supply a party tent and even offered to let us hold the outing at his place. I also talked a good friend into coming out of retirement to cook some of his special chicken wings, they are awesome!

Maybe we could even have a fishing contest, I'll hit up some of the local stores and see if they would donate some prizes if you think we should do something like that, let me know Jon.


----------



## Ron Matthews

Slodrift said:


> We would need to run background checks on them first. :lol:
> 
> I talked to Lynn today and he said within the next week we will have a date for the stocking and he said he could supply a party tent and even offered to let us hold the outing at his place. I also talked a good friend into coming out of retirement to cook some of his special chicken wings, they are awesome!
> 
> Maybe we could even have a fishing contest, I'll hit up some of the local stores and see they would donate some prizes if you think we should do something like that, let me know Jon.


 
Maybe some casting skills competitions? That be fun, Go head to head w/some of you "fisherman" :lol:
Sounds like fun, We're in
Just so you know Lisa will win the "Cast As Far in The Woods" as you can part, So don't enter That one


----------



## Kelly Neuman

I think that is a great idea! Could be a good time and raise a few bucks. The event I'm looking for is who can stake up the most dead cormorants!!


----------



## Ron Matthews

So you'll have to show how to ring a neck the proper way Kelly, I hear it takes some effort to get both hands just right?


----------



## HemlockNailer

Sounds like a good party. My friends at Long Lake in Alpena get donations up there to help with gas for the guys running their boats chasing those fish rats.


----------



## Slodrift

Just went in to town to talk to the people at Hawgs Bait Tackle in Tawas about making a donation for the fishing contest and they are closed and the building is empty.

Oooops! I just talked to a buddy and found out they moved down the road and are still in business, going to talk to them tomorrow about a donation.


----------



## Kelly Neuman

I think a get together on the lower river is such a good idea! Good time with some fishing, helping protect those young steelhead, raise a few bucks, and just hanging out. Shawn if you want to have a pig roost my business would gladly pay for the pig as a donation.


----------



## Slodrift

There will definitely be a pig roast along with the Chicken Wings, my wife will make up some Macaroni salad and we have to have some Baked Beans, maybe get some others to bring a dish to pass.

I have received the first donation of $50.00!

Instead of holding this at Rea Rd, how does everyone feel about setting the tent up and having it out front of Lynn's (AuSable River Store) along the river, I have had a few people say they like that idea and I do as well, He has a couple picnic tables there and I can come up with a few more and if we end up having a fishing contest he has scales to weigh the fish.....Any thoughts?


----------



## fowl assasination

This sounds like a good idea i will get to meet some more real steelhead fisherman, arround here there is only a handful the rest are fare weather fisherman. Not nockin the others trust me sometimes i wish that i would just wait till the big run, freeze my arss off and not even get a bump but hey its in my blood.


----------



## wyldkat49766

I cant say whether Im a real steelhead fisherman or not but Im still learning. Did hook into a couple last fall tho and that was a fun fight.


----------



## Adam Peterson

Shawn that sounds great, we should see if we can maybe get some type of gear (rods,reels) what ever else and sell raffle tickets and just put profit twards certin projects on the river! Or have a 50/50 or something! It's good to see a group of stakeholders coming together for a cause!


----------



## Slodrift

Adam Peterson said:


> Shawn that sounds great, we should see if we can maybe get some type of gear (rods,reels) what ever else and sell raffle tickets and just put profit twards certin projects on the river! Or have a 50/50 or something! It's good to see a group of stakeholders coming together for a cause!


I'm working on getting some things donated or a least sold to us at cost to give away, all profits will go towards the river, no one including myself will receive any form of profit for doing this. We are open to suggestions on this project,I would like to see everyone get involved anything you think would be fun for the whole family, Ron has some excellent ideas for competitions. I'm going to fish a while this morning then hit up some of the businesses in the area and see what kind of interest I can generate.


----------



## Firemedic

NEMichsportsman said:


> If I am up there count me in...


Since I will most likely be staying at Joel's , I can take him and one other person in my Hyde. I would love to join you guys. I would much rather be at the oars than fish, if someone wants to join us.


----------



## Slodrift

Ok, after driving all over the county I learned something I should have already known....business owners don't like to work weekends.:lol:

I did scrounge up one St Croix and one Okuma steelhead rod to raffle off, those will come from Lynn at the AuSable River Store. I also talked to the owner of Hawgs Bait and Tackle & Marine repair in Tawas and he said he would be happy to donate something. I will have to make the rounds again on Monday and talk to more owners, I hope to have a couple gift certificates for dinners at some of the local resturants. I'am receiving some positive feed back from the people I have talked to and should be able to come up with some more goodies.

By the way fishing was slow this morning but then again I only put in a couple hours.


----------



## Hemish

Sounds like a great time, amazing how this trip has turned into a festval! This is a great site, hope the wkd works for me too.

Fish On!!!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Slodrift

We are going to key it down a little on the food,(ok a lot) instead of cooking a pig we are going to simplify it and cook Brats, Hot dogs, Hamburgers and Chicken Wings and other side dishes. It will also be alcohol free,(sorry) that's just too much liability,there is still going to be some excellent prizes raffled off. I know this is a big step down from a pig roast but for the first year and til we see what kind of turn out there will be we decided to down size on the food. Next year we can go bigger if needed, I hope this doesn't detour anyone from attending, it's still going to be a good time with good food and prizes.

We have decided on Saturday April 18th for the date....


----------



## HemlockNailer

Count me in Shawn. I can help with getting things set up also.


----------



## Slodrift

HemlockNailer said:


> Count me in Shawn. I can help with getting things set up also.


That would be great, maybe you could bring back some of that warm weather too.


----------



## Ron Matthews

I like it- 
Alcohol free is just respectfull as The River Store is very gracious to Host this get together. 
Creates a "family" atmosphere that way.


----------



## Ron Matthews

I'd like to set up a casting skills course along the river frontage at the River Store.
We could set it up like a walk thru 3d shoot, Have rings in the water that are scored for points. Some easy, some hard. Make a bunch of different Challenges that everyone could participate in. Keep score and award some prizes for a small donation fee to "cast the course" 
I've got some good ideas and alway's open to more suggestions.

The course could be open all day and you could cast the course at any time and the come back later in the afternoon for the Prizes based on scores. Any equipment you choose, Just not over 1/2 ounce sinker would be only limitation.. ideas?

If got some other ideas also to win tickets that would be drawn for prize at the end of day.

50/50 was a good idea also-

we could have the "retie challenge" -fastest timed scored to tie up a standard steelhead drift rig, Mainline to swivel with a dropper attached sinker, Leader line and hook for timed score?

Stone skip could be fun- Voted on for prizes?
Thoughts??


----------



## Slodrift

Boy your up early on a Sunday...... I think the casting skills course sounds like fun, the 50/50 drawing is a go.

Let me know if you need anything for the course......


----------



## Ron Matthews

Just people to come and have fun is all i'll need i think?


----------



## autumnlovr

Count me and my hubby in. I can cook something up, I've been building soups all winter & sharing them with the neighbors. So far, the Elk/Barley, Bean/Smoked Pork & the Pheasant/Vegetable/Noodle have been the biggest hits. Although, my hubby loved the Cabbage/Potato/Sausage a WHOLE lot. Any preferences? I figured soup is a good belly-warmer for those spring river days.


----------



## Slodrift

WOW! Campbell's has nothing on you,:lol:

They all sound delicious!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Who said Custom Sage? Wow, you guys get a girls blood pumping when you talk like that. 

I'll be there for sure.  Will be nice to meet alot of you guys. Usually we just pass on the river.


----------



## autumnlovr

RIVER LADY said:


> Who said Custom Sage? Wow, you guys get a girls blood pumping when you talk like that.
> 
> I'll be there for sure.  Will be nice to meet alot of you guys. Usually we just pass on the river.


Hey RL! Careful! We might have to start calling you our CustomSageHo! :SHOCKED: JK....
I'm looking forward to this get-together.


----------



## wyldkat49766

So am I.


----------



## Slodrift

Going to be a party for sure, although I'll probably be chasing Satan's Canaries up and down the river most of the day.:evilsmile

Wind is a howling, not a good day to fish so I'm going to hit the bricks and round up more Donations for the raffle.


----------



## RIVER LADY

autumnlovr said:


> Hey RL! Careful! We might have to start calling you our CustomSageHo! :SHOCKED: JK....
> I'm looking forward to this get-together.


CustomSageHo? Yeah, I resemble that remark. Sage is my favorite can you tell? 

This will be alot of fun.


----------



## herb09

RIVER LADY said:


> Who said Custom Sage? Wow, you guys get a girls blood pumping when you talk like that.
> 
> I'll be there for sure.  Will be nice to meet alot of you guys. Usually we just pass on the river.


 This is getting serious Shawn you have some pretty big celebrities coming


----------



## Slodrift




----------



## RIVER LADY

herb09 said:


> This is getting serious Shawn you have some pretty big celebrities coming


Herb, 

You are such a charmer. You better be there. It will be nice to see you. It's been a while. Hope all has been well with you.


----------



## herb09

RIVER LADY said:


> Herb,
> 
> You are such a charmer. You better be there. It will be nice to see you. It's been a while. Hope all has been well with you.


God willing I'll see you there, the old girl needs this party she's been kind of lonely the last couple of years.


----------



## Slodrift

Slodrift said:


> Well I did some more talking today and here's what I have for the raffle so far....
> 
> Gift certificates from these eateries in Oscoda....
> G's Pizza
> Tate's Bill of Fare
> MaMa's Country Kitchen
> AuSable Inn
> 
> Merchandise from these places....
> AuSable River Store
> Bunyan Town
> The Dam Store
> Hawg's Bait and Tackle and Marine Repair


Couple more....
A canoe trip from Oscoda Canoe Rental
Two Berkly 50lb Digital Scales

Still have places that I'm sure are going to donate but have to catch the owners, my father is in his wood shop right now working on a couple things I think you will like also, so stay tuned folks......

Oh yeah, don't forget the Sage Rod donated by Kelly and Streamside Custom Rods.

Herb (herb09) has donated 2 Shimano Sahara 2500FD reels, we will put one on the StCroix and make it a combo and maybe raffle the other separate, but might put the other on the Okuma or maybe the Sage.....


----------



## walleyeman2006

i should be able to make this one...hopefully i get up there before the outing though......


----------



## Ralph Smith

Its been about 4 years since I fished the Sandy, but guess you all got me worked up with this talk about a sage rod, thanks, I could use one. Count me in. I've outgrew my waders, so will have to head to the mouth to fish. Will definately bring a dish to pass, maybe some pies for desert. 

If you do decide to do a pig, I have a cooker and can get it going the night before, just let me know.....Ralph


----------



## Slodrift

I just received confirmation of a donation of $100 from ASBWPA (AuSable Big Water Preservation Association) for the harassment project and that is being matched by Mr Thomas Buhr. He also donated $250 dollars last year to help cover costs, I would like to extend a BIG thank you to Thomas, also to Kelly for the Sage Rod, Herb for the Shimano Reels and Lynn for the StCroix & Okuma rods .

A big thank you also to all the others listed who have donated....


----------



## wyldkat49766

I will work on baking some cookies.


----------



## herb09

wyldkat49766 said:


> I will work on baking some cookies.


 I know what I'll be looking for


----------



## Slodrift

MMMMMM! Pies AND cookies! :corkysm55 Gonna need a bigger pair of waders....


----------



## Ralph Smith

Slodrift said:


> MMMMMM! Pies AND cookies! :corkysm55 Gonna need a bigger pair of waders....


Thats why mine don't fit. In fact I have 2 pair of waders I'm probobly gonna sell.


----------



## Burksee

Fishing, Shooting rats, Cookout, Pies, Cookies, Rods & Reels! This is almost sounding better than a M-S.com M&G @Marinelli's! :yikes: :lol: :coolgleam


----------



## Ralph Smith

Who and how can someone shoot the birds instead of just harrassing them? :evilsmile 

legally.:lol:


----------



## Slodrift

Ralph Smith said:


> Who and how can someone shoot the birds instead of just harrassing them? :evilsmile
> 
> legally.:lol:


If you figure that one out let me know, I'll be the first one on the river with a shotgun.....:mischeif:


----------

